# Let's eat Grandma.



## Meanderer (Feb 9, 2015)




----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 9, 2015)

LOL.  I've seen this one before.


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 9, 2015)

I'm assuming we're talking "Little Red Riding Hood"?


----------



## oakapple (Feb 9, 2015)

Like the book 'Eats shoots and leaves' and 'eats, shoots, and leaves'.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 9, 2015)

Mmmm ... nothing like some Grandma and a side of baked potatoes ... yum!


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 9, 2015)

...with a steak of course...well done!


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 9, 2015)

Meanderer said:


> ...with a steak of course...well done!



Not _too_ well-done, otherwise it will be just as tough as Grandma ... she needed a LOT of tenderizing!


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 9, 2015)




----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 9, 2015)

:hatoff:

I've always enjoyed being placed upon a pedestal ... I suppose you could say I'm a pedestalphile. :cower:


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 9, 2015)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 10, 2015)

Meanderer said:


>



Commas saves lives...Missed periods cause lives!!


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## Ralphy1 (Feb 10, 2015)

And a little sour cream with that baked potato...


----------



## Pappy (Feb 10, 2015)

Maybe a couple well placed commas here would have helped.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Feb 10, 2015)

Yes, pregnant children should definitely be allowed access...


----------



## DoItMyself (Feb 10, 2015)

What's the difference between a cat and a comma?

One has claws at the end of its paws, the other is a pause at the end of a clause.


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## Falcon (Feb 11, 2015)

What's that lying in the road, a head?


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## jujube (Feb 19, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> Not _too_ well-done, otherwise it will be just as tough as Grandma ... she needed a LOT of tenderizing!



Even after she got run over by a reindeer?


----------



## oldman (Feb 20, 2015)

Only because we are criticizing punctuation, I want to ask about the correct usage of verbs. Shouldn't the verb "save" be "saves?" I was always taught that the verb and noun must agree. The correct sentence should be; "Commas Saves Lives." Right or wrong?


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 20, 2015)

oldman said:


> Only because we are criticizing punctuation, I want to ask about the correct usage of verbs. Shouldn't the verb "save" be "saves?" I was always taught that the verb and noun must agree. The correct sentence should be; "Commas Saves Lives." Right or wrong?



The shortcut I was taught was to think:

"Commas" (they) "save lives".

"They save lives".

If you go the other way - 

"They saves lives". 

Then it's just up to your ears to figure which one sounds better.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 20, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> The shortcut I was taught was to think:
> 
> "Commas" (they) "save lives".
> 
> ...



Okay.  We don't want no learnin' on this forum.  We's here for fun and games.  Ya hear?


----------



## Falcon (Feb 20, 2015)

Phil is correct.


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 20, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Okay.  We don't want no learnin' on this forum.  We's here for fun and games.  Ya hear?


Why not both?


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 21, 2015)




----------



## oakapple (Feb 22, 2015)

Good cartoon!

Captain Kirk(or Captain Picard) should not Boldly Go but should Go Boldly! 
doesn't  sound great though, that's the trouble.
Agree with Phil about the save lives thing


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 22, 2015)

oakapple said:


> Good cartoon!
> 
> Captain Kirk(or Captain Picard) should not Boldly Go but should Go Boldly!
> doesn't  sound great though, that's the trouble.
> Agree with Phil about the save lives thing



My young Daughter used to think that "Boldlygo" was the name of a planet!


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 22, 2015)

Meanderer said:


> Why not both?



Oh, okay.  That's fine.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 22, 2015)

oakapple said:


> Good cartoon!
> 
> Captain Kirk(or Captain Picard) should not Boldly Go but should Go Boldly!
> doesn't  sound great though, that's the trouble.
> Agree with Phil about the save lives thing



Ha!  My husband always points out that it should be 'go boldly'.


----------



## Falcon (Feb 22, 2015)

A split infinitive.


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 25, 2015)




----------

